# HMF Exhausts for 1000's



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Pictured are the new HMF exhaust systems for the 1000 'Gade and Outlanders. I don't know if the dual set up will be available for the Outties but is is for the 'Gade and the Swamp Series will also be offered for the 'Gade. The only problem I see is that the 'Gade systems are still sideways in the chassis but I do think it looks better with the sideways dual HMF's as opposed to the sideways stock exhaust.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool. I bet its LOUD.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh I am sure that it is crazy loud. But I also figure that dual HMF's on that Rotax Beast sounds so awesome!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> Oh I am sure that it is crazy loud. But I also figure that dual HMF's on that Rotax Beast sounds so awesome!!!


 
Yeah...now if we could just get a sound clip....


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The good thing about the exhaust exiting on the side is that you only go deaf in one ear. Thanks HMF!!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

:haha: LOL :haha:


----------

